# Blog help



## Poimen (Mar 15, 2008)

As I noted elsewhere our church has begun broadcasting our sermons on sermonaudio.com

One of their <html codes> allows you to put a link on your webpage to create a sermon browser. More information here:

SermonAudio.com - Breaking News

I contacted their 'info' man to find out if this worked on (wordpress) blogs as well. He wasn't sure. I tried to insert the code with the necessary changes at our sermon page:

Sermons « Pillar and Ground

When I did so nothing showed up except the code (without anything else). Does anyone know if what I want do is possible with wordpress.com?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks but I tried that and it didn't work either.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 15, 2008)

I think you need to check wordpress to see if this is possible. What I usually do is simply post the print form of the sermon on my blog with a link to the permanent site of the sermon audio sermon. I'm not sure it is possible to do more than this.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 15, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I think you need to check wordpress to see if this is possible. What I usually do is simply post the print form of the sermon on my blog with a link to the permanent site of the sermon audio sermon. I'm not sure it is possible to do more than this.



That was going to be my second option.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 15, 2008)

I know that they don't like advertisements. Perhaps they would consider that a type?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 15, 2008)

It is just that the html code is restricted. In other words, not all html works on a wordpress.com blog. I found that out when I tried to embed a youtube video. You can't do it in wordpress.com blogs. Wordpress.org blogs are a whole 'nuther story, however.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 16, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> It is just that the html code is restricted. In other words, not all html works on a wordpress.com blog. I found that out when I tried to embed a youtube video. You can't do it in wordpress.com blogs. Wordpress.org blogs are a whole 'nuther story, however.



Actually that is not true. Check out our blog at: graceleduc.wordpress.com

All you have to do is follow the directions at: How do I post a Youtube video? « WordPress.com


----------



## biblicalthought (Mar 16, 2008)

Rev. Kok,
Get the code to me and I'll post it on my WP blog to see if it works!


----------



## biblicalthought (Mar 16, 2008)

I just went to your sermon blog - everything looks fine. I clicked the link and got sent straight to SA.


----------

